# The wet fart might be the worst



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

If you feel like you are going to have D, then at least you know what's coming, and you know you need to find a bathroom.But if you feel like you are just going to fart, and then you let it happen and realize that it wasn't just gas that came out, then that's horrible.At least I was at home when it happened tonight. I had been at the movie theater with a friend just a couple hours earlier. If it had happened at the movie theater, then that would have sucked big time.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I remember the last one I had like it was yesterday. I had already had a couple of bms for the morning and was at the computer when "it" happened. Fortunately, it was in my robe (again). I was so near tears, as this was obviously the next phase that I was giong to endure. That was just about the time when I began taking my flavonoid supplements, in July of 1998. From the pit of that despair I slowly began to improve. Do not lose hope. There can be an end.Mark


----------



## borfis86 (Oct 26, 2007)

My boyfriend calls this a "pants gamble"... definitely not a nice thing to happen to anyone.


----------



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi OveritnowPlease start a new topic about your success with flavonoid supplements. I haven't read anything here about that and am very interested. Which supplements exactly? How much do you take? How long before they worked? Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Ravenous,I use something called Provex CV--formulated, patented, and sold by a customer marketed wellness company--designed to lower cholesterol oxidation and strengthen the cardiovascular system. The principal ingredients are red grape seed and skin, gingko biloba, bilberry, and quercetin. It also includes a patented group of co-enzymes that quadruple the absorbancy. There is a body of studies that prove it's efficacy for it's intended purpose. I started taking it in July of 1998, to address cholesterol buildups. Over the first couple of months, my GERD and indigestion stopped completely. Over the first year, my daily d stopped. While I continue to have the problem, the symptoms are so reduced as to fall within the normal range and have stayed that way since the end of 1999.From all I have been able to tell, I believe it's circulatory benefits are what are causing my recovery--based on an old study of CFS/IBS co-sufferers that indicated all of them had lowered brain blood circulation--although it may also relate to the anti-oxidation effects. The Provex, along with other similar compounds, does not work for all of us; but they do continue to help some, and it seems especially useful for digestive problems. For that reason, I believe it is worth trying for a couple of months. In that time you will know if it is going to work for you or not.You can PM me if you want to talk further about it. Cheers,Mark


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Mark,Congratulations, that you have found a supplement tht ha healed yor diarrhea.I would love to know more about Provex and if I can get it hee in queensland austrliaq.?Crmen [email protected]


----------



## TopDog (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi StarWomenTry this site to get the Provex Cv in Au ......Not cheap but if it works it will be worth it.http://www.melaleuca.com/ps/index.cfm?f=ps...il&pid=3000


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Given that I only used a half a bottle a month, it really cost me about the same as a movie with a popcorn and a Coke, or a pizza and a couple of beers, which doesn't seem that expensive. (And it does come with a guarantee of satisfaction.) The major problem is trying it long enough to determine if it is going to work, or not; because, if it does--unlike Immodium or Caltrate--even in it's absence, it's effects still last me for a couple of weeks before the D returns. It really does fix something that causes chronic D. What that is, of course, remains the mystery. Mark


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Thankyou Top Dog,I have contacted the australian branch of the company that manufactures the flavonoid that Overitnow has had so much success with....Also according to my research I have just found out that Pomegranate has the same Ell....... Acid, cant remember exact name







acid as the grapeseed.So will try and use both.also I agree with what Overitnow states about the blood vessels as I have many problems with thin blood vessels as they are causing bruising and thinning of the skin on my arms and legs.Kind regards,Sarwoman (Carmen)


----------

